# برجاء من الأخوه طرق تركيب الرخام لللللللللأهية



## shinkaro (30 يناير 2007)

ارجو شرح طرق تركيب الرخام للواجهات جميعها بارك الله فيكم:81:


----------



## اللص الطائر (2 فبراير 2007)

ان شاء الله تعالي سوف ارسلك لك طريقة تركيب الرخام الميكانيكية والبلدي


----------



## مروة عبدالفتاح (22 فبراير 2007)

ارجوالمساعدة في معرفة طرق تر كيب الرخام


----------



## مروة عبدالفتاح (22 فبراير 2007)

اين 
اللص الطائر




vbmenu_register("postmenu_333967", true);


----------



## nognoga (23 فبراير 2007)

yaret kaman tare2et tarkeeb elbarkeeh


----------



## مصمم جرافيكي (26 فبراير 2007)

ارجو من الاخوه شرح طريقة تركيب الرخام للواجهات جميعها بارك الله فيكم ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (2 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

لو تروحين محلات الرخام وتقولين لهم عطوني سي دي او بروشور بس نبهي انك ما تبين بروشور الدعاية وان البروشور اللي تبينه كذا وكذا مع العلم ان بعض المحلات ترفض تعطيه لكن في محلات ممكن يفيدوك اكثر 
ولو ما في امكانية كلمي اي مصنع او محل رخام واطلبي منهم يرسلون لك معلومات على *****ك ^_^

وهذا فيديو لطريقة تركيب الرخام على ارضية خرسانية على ان شاء الله يفيدك ^^
http://www.bobvila.com/BVTV/HomeAgain/Video-1408-01-0.html

وفي كثير نتايج مفيدة في جوجل لو كتبتي كلمات البحث 
marble installation

هي افضل من ماربل فلورنج لانها اكثر دقة والله يوفقك ^^

اما طريقة تركيب الباركيه كان عندي رسومات تفصيلية بدورها واول ما القاها راح انزلها باقرب وقت ممكن
بس ان شاء الله احصلها والله يكون في العون ^^


سلاااااام


----------



## م. جود ريماوي (2 مارس 2007)

مصمم جرافيكي وقسم آخر من اللإخوة طلب تفاصيل تركيب واجهات رخام
وهي تتم عن طريق تركيب الرخام على قالب حديد معد خصيصا حسب القياسات
ولصقه بدبق الشايش
ورفعه كواجهة وتثبيته في المبنى
وبعد التثبيت يتم تسليح الواجهة وتحضيرها لصب الباطون من القسم الداخلي


----------



## مصمم جرافيكي (3 مارس 2007)

أود أن اتقدم بشكر الجزيل الي كل من ساهم بتوصيل هاذه المعلومه المفيده 


يسلمو ايدين جميع ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## مروة عبدالفتاح (3 مارس 2007)

شكرا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## راجع يتعمر لبنان (3 مارس 2007)

*Mechanical Fixation*

STANGLE هي احدى القطع المعدنية التي تثبت بالحائط من أجل Mechanical Fixation :85: ( راجع الصورة المرفقة)
1- يتم اختيارها بعد عمل دراسة لنوع وحجم الرخام المستعمل_ وبالتالي الوزن_ ( للواجهات)
2- تثبت بالحائط
3- يتم تثبيت الرخام بعد تجهيزه ( حسب نوع ال STANGLE الذي تم اختياره)

يجب الانتباه، الى أن التركيب يكون على حائط ( ملآن وليس أجوف) مثلاً من الباطون المسلح واذا لم يكن من الباطون المسلح فيجب حينها ملء فراغات البلوك بالباطون أثناء تركيبه ...

ولتفاصيل أخرى، لا تتردد في السؤال..

بالتوفيق


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (9 مارس 2007)

سلااااااااااااام.......
اخيرا لقيت اوراقي واااااااااااااسفة جدا على التاخير وان شاء الله تستفيدون منها لكن

اذا استخدمتوها كونوا امينين واذكروا المصدر حفظا للحقوق ^_^ 
هذي المحاضرات من جامعة الملك فيصل قسم التصميم الداخلي للطالبات
وماخوذة من دكتورة نجوى ابراهيم ابو العينين جزاها الله كل خير 
وثقة فيكم ما ترددت انزلها لكم : )

وعلى فكرة هي مكتوبة بخط اليد وفيها بعض الالفاظ القليلة بالمصري لكنها مفيدة جدا جدا خصوصا ان فيها رسومات تفصيلية ^_*
حاولت اعيد كتابتها في برنامج وورد لكن ما عندي وقت سامحوني
و ان شاء الله تكون واضحة ومقروءة

الجزء الاول:
تشطيب الأرضيات






























ما خلصت باقي كثيير حتى اللي طلبوا عن الباركيه عندي محاضرة عن الارضيات الخشبية والاسقف الخشبية بعد ... دقايق وارجع
بس احولهم لصيغة اي بي جي عشان اقدر ارفعهم انتظروا ^^"


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (9 مارس 2007)

نزلتهم بحجم كبييير ما توقعت يصيرون كذا !!

اسفة على الزحمة اللي سويتها لكن تفضلوا الباقي عدلت حجمهم ان شاء الله يكون احسن ^_^


تابع تشطيب الارضيات


















اذا محتاجين اني احرر مشاركتي السابقة واصغر حجم الصور ما عندي مانع ^^

انتظروا البقية ....


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (9 مارس 2007)

مرة ثانية ارجو انكم ما تنسون ذكر المصدر 
لان المحاضرات مو ملك لي لو لي ما كنت حرصت بهذا الشكل ^_^

الجزء الأول كان تشطيب الارضيات

الجزء الثاني: الأرضيات الخشبية <=== مفيد جداا : )
1





2





3





4





5






تعبتوا ؟!

تحملوا وتذكروا اجر طلب العلم ^__________^

لكن اول روحوا امشوا 5 دقايق وريحوا عيونكم من الشاشة شوي وارجعوا 

لا تتجاهلون كلامي وتذكروا ولبدنك عليك حق ^^
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
يلا نكمل .. بسم الله

6





7





8





9





10





تابعوا................


----------



## shinkaro (24 أبريل 2007)

اشكركل من ساهم فى الرد على الموضوع


----------



## مصمم جرافيكي (1 مايو 2007)

يسلمو اديكي علي المعلومات


----------



## sail (1 مايو 2007)

هنا رد 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//archive/index.php/t-1302.html


----------



## معماري ناقد (1 مايو 2007)

الله يعطيكم العافية يا شباب

مجهود رائع وجميل , كم هو متعب نقل المحاضرات لتكون صورة الكترونية على المنتدى فجزاك خيرا اختي على هذا التعب . 

وفقكم الله


----------



## dodyeng (14 ديسمبر 2007)

بجد جزاك الله خيرا الله يبارك فيكى
مشكوررررررررررررررا


----------



## samia bedaiwy (9 نوفمبر 2008)

الصور ما فتحتش عندي مش عارفة لية انا اسفة في طلبي بس انا محتاجاهم بشدة ممكن تبعتهم علي الميل بتاعي
انا هكون شاكرة ليكم جدا جدا


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (12 نوفمبر 2008)

> الصور ما فتحتش عندي مش عارفة لية انا اسفة في طلبي بس انا محتاجاهم بشدة ممكن تبعتهم علي الميل بتاعي
> انا هكون شاكرة ليكم جدا جدا



السلام عليكم
اخت سامية انا مشاركتي كانت قديمة كثير وكنت حملت الصور على مركز رفع الملفات الخاص بالمنتدى بس المنتدى صار فيه مشكلة سكر ولما تصلح وفتحوه راحت كل الصور

هم كانوا على ورق وانا سويت لهم سكان رح احاول ادورهم من جديد لاني اتذكر اني حذفتهم من الجهاز لو ليتهم رح احاول اسوي سكانر لهم مرة ثانية 

بس ممكن يكون بعض الاعضاء اللي ردوا علي محتفظين ببعضهم اساليهم او ارسلي لهم رسالة خاصة



سلام


----------



## عابر القلوب (8 ديسمبر 2008)

ساساعد بما اعرف
اولا هناك طريقتين لتركيب الرخام
الاولى بالمونه(الخلطه)
الثانيه بالطريقه الميكانيكيه
يجب على الشخص قبل تركيب الرخام السؤال عن نوعيته جيدا لان هناك انواع من الرخام تكون لها مسام تمتص بعد فتره اللون الغامق من المونه (الاسمنت) فتجد لونها اصبح قاتم
وهناك انواع على خلاف ذلك تحتفظ بشكلها الطبيعي وذلك لعدم وجود مسامات لها او تكون قد عولجت في افران حراريه لقفل تلك المسامات فتحتفظ بلمعانها طول العمر
اما الرخام الذي يتم تركيبه بالطرق الميكانيكيه فهو للهروب من تغير لون الرخام بعد فتره
واقوى في التركيب اذا تم تركيبه جيدا فلا يسقط مع الزمن عكس الرخام اللي بالمونه معرض لسقوط اجزاء منه مع الزمن وذلك لسوء الخلطه احيانا او قلتها
والله الموفق


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (17 يناير 2009)

اخونا الكريم

يتم تثبيت بلاطات الرخام للحوائط الخارجية بالطريقة الميكانيكية والتي توصف بانها الطريقة الجافة كما يلي:

- عناصر التركيب هي زاوية وبرغي تثبيت لتثبيت الزاوية بالجدار الراسي ومسمار رأسي للتثبيت بين البلاطات وغراء 

- يتم تجهيز البلاطات باعداد الثقوب ( الاخرام ) الراسية في راس البلاطة وفي اسفلها والتي يتم وضع المسامير الراسية بها للربط بين البلاطة العليا والسفلى

- يتم تجهيز اماكن وضع الزوايا والتي يكون بها مكانين للتثبيت احدهما لوضع المسمار الرأسي بين البلاطتين والاخر لتثبيت البرغي بين الزاوية والحائط الذي تلتصق به

- يتم اتباع المخططات التنفيذية (Shop drawing) والتي تحدد مقاس البلاطات و مقاس بلاطة البداية ويحدد الغلايق ( القطع الصغيرة ) وغيره

- وجوب تثبيت البراغي في حوائط خرسانية او بلوك مصمت​


----------



## arty_tow (19 يناير 2009)

*بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## thedesigner (18 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااا
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## سينسون (3 مارس 2009)

مجهود مش ممكن حقيقي شكرا ليكي


----------



## م الفا (4 مارس 2009)

الاخ العزيز بداية أود أن أوضح ان تركيب الرخام للواجهات يتوقف على عددة عوامل
1-الواجهات الداخلية تختلف عن الواجهات الخارجية.
2-مقاس بلاطات الرخام يجب أن تأخذ فى الاعتبار.
3-ارتفاع الواجهات المراد تركيب الرخام لها.
4-نوعية الحائط الذى سيتم تركيب الرخام عليه.
5-الفواصل بين بلاطات الرخام هلى ستكون zero joint ام ستكون هناك فواصل
6-العمالة المتوفره بالسوق المحلى وامكانية تركيبها للرخام طبفا لخبراتها السابقة وكذلك توافر مواد التركيب بالسوق المحلى.
7-هل مطلوب ان يكون خلف الرخام فراغ أم سيتم ملؤه.
نبدأ فى شرح أهمية البنود السابقة وخصوصا مقاسات البلاط وارتفاع الواجهات حيث يتطلب ذلك عمل حسابات انشائية لتحديد الطريقة المثلى ومقاسات اكسسوارات التركيب.
أولا الطريقة الميكانيكية:
يتم استخدام اكسسوارات من الحديد ويفضل الاستنلس ففى حالة أن يكون الحائط الخلفى بلوك مفرغ وضعيف (بلوك أحمر مثل بلوك الميمنى مثلا) يفضل استخدام كانات يقال لها ديل السمكة (fish tail) ويكون طرف الكانه مفرود وبه ثقب والطرف الاخر مشقوق ومثنى مثل الكانات المستخدمة فى تركيب الابواب من حيث الشكل فقط ولكن عرض الكانة وسماكتها يتوقف على الحسابات.
-يتم عمل ثقوب فى سماكة البلاطة ويتم تركيب أول بلاطه وملئ خلفها بالمونه ثم يتم تكسير الحائك مكان الكانه أعلى البلاط ويوجد مع الكانه بنز معدنى يتم وضعه ليمر من الكانه ويدخل نصفه فى الثقب الموجود بسماكة البلاطه والنصف الاخر يكون بارز ليتم وضع الصف الثانى من البلاط عليها وكذلك ليتم الانتهاء من صف والبدء بالصف الثانى 
اذا الفكره تعتمد على الكانه التى يتم تثبيتها بعد صف بلاط والبنز الذى يربط كل بلاطتان.
ملحوظه هامة -هناك كثير من الصنعية بدلا من عمل ثقوب فى البلاطة واستهلاك بنط كثيرة وخصوصا فى حالة الرخام القوى والجرانيت يقوم بعمل شق بالصاروخ فى سماكة البلاطة ويعتبر هذا عيب صناعة يظهر ذلك مستقبلا بعد استكمال الواجهات ففى حالة وجود مطر شديد أو رياح يمكن أن تنكسر البلاطة من هذه المنطقة.
-الحالة الثانية اذا كان الحائط خلف الرخام قوى يتم استبدال الكانات بزوايا حديدية صغيرة يتم تثبيتها فى الحائط بالدريل ويتم استخدام البنز طبقا لما تم استخامه مع الكانات ولكن فى هذه الحالة سيكون مع الزاوية التى تورد مثقوبه أو قد تورد ضلع منه به ثقب يتم تثبيته فى الحائط والجزئ الاخر به شق ةتم ثنيه جزء لاعلى وجزء لاسفل.
سيتم تزويدك برسومات كاملة توضح ماسبق وكذلك شكل الاكسسوارات المختلفة فى القريب حيث هناك طرق كثيره منها التركيب بالسلك والتركيب على تمديدات معدنية خلف الرخام.......


----------



## م / وليد (5 مارس 2009)

مجهود مقدر و معلومات قيمة و مفيدة بارك الله فيك


----------



## قوة الابداع (18 أبريل 2009)

اريد ان اسألكم عن جدوى العمل في مجال تركيب الرخام بطريقة ميكانيكية ماهي الجدوى و ماهي الأسعار لتركيب المتر وذلك لحصولي على مجموعة من التأشيرات مؤخرا وارغب بالعمل في مجال المقاولات و الصيانة ولكم تحياتي وشكري


----------



## محمد السيد هلال (5 يوليو 2009)

:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:good


----------



## محمد السيد هلال (5 يوليو 2009)

very very good thanks


----------



## ايمن حسين (24 سبتمبر 2009)

نامل القاء الضوء على الطريقة الميكانيكية لتركيب الرخام وشكرا


----------



## م الفا (24 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته -وكل عام وجميع اسرة المنتدى بخير وتقبل الله منا ومنكم .
بالنسبة لتركيب الرخام والجرانيت بالطريقة الميكانيكية هو استخدام اكسوارات معدنية بالتركيب وعدم الاكتفاء بالمونه الاسمنتية أو مواد اللصق ويرجع ذلك لعوامل عديده منها مساحة البلاطات المستخدمة وبالتالى وزنهاوكذلك ارتفاعات المبانى المراد تجليدها حيث لا يتوقع ان تكون اللاطات على ارتفاع 20 أو 30 مت أو أكثر ويتم تركيبها بالمونه فقط مما قد يؤدى الى حدوث مخاطر فى حالة سقوط اى بلاطه.
ليكون الموضوع متكامل سأقوم بتجميع المعلومات وبعض المخططات والتفاصيل ورفعهم فى اقرب فرصه ان شاء الله بالاضافة الى تجليد الواجهات بألواح الالمونيوم حيث اصبحت مستخدمة بكثرة فى الدول العربية الان واذا كان يوجد تفصيله محدده او سؤال محدد سأقوم بالرد عليه .


----------



## ايمن حسين (27 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الجهد الطيب


----------



## ايمن حسين (27 سبتمبر 2009)

نرجو القاء مزيد من الضوء على الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## عماد حسانين (11 نوفمبر 2009)

بصراحة موضوع جميل جدا جدا وربنا يوفقك
مع تحياتي


----------



## zns (18 مارس 2010)

Thanks for your great effort 
god please you


----------



## ايمن حسين (11 أبريل 2010)

نامل القاء المزيد من الضوء على الموضوع لاهميته


----------



## amr_fa (5 يونيو 2011)

http://www.kw-eng.net/articles-action-show-id-62.htm


----------



## amr_fa (5 يونيو 2011)

هذه الرابطة مفيدة ان شاء الله 
عن التسبيت ميكانيكيا


----------



## laith-31 (7 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا*

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## ط السيناوني (21 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم 
​


----------



## ط السيناوني (21 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً
​


----------



## العوامى 2011 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## SIMAA (1 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير بجد من احسن المواضيع اللى قراتها فى الموضوع ده بس انا عندى سؤال و اتمنى الائى اجابه هل من الممكن استخدام مسامير او خوابير فى اعلى الرخام فقط لضبط اتزان كتله الرخام حيث يتم استخدام كلادنج زاويهz من الاسفل لحمل الاوزان وفى حاله الاوزان الكبيره جدا ازاى اتاكد من ان الزاويه حتقدر تتحمل الوزن ولا ارجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو الرد للاهميه


----------



## BASEMNABIL2010 (12 مايو 2012)

جزيل الشكر لكم على هذه المعلومات


----------

